# Experiences with HexClad



## PC315 (Mar 24, 2019)

I've seen the HexClad ads on FB and always thought it was just some random marketing that way over promise things. Then today I saw they set up a demo station at Costco... Curious if anyone has tried their pans and have opinions on it. I'm sticking to my carbon steel pans so mostly just wondering if the technology actually works.


----------



## Michi (Mar 24, 2019)

Found this link about it:



Not all that complimentary, I'm afraid. The pan looks cool, no doubt. But probably no better than a reasonably priced non-stick pan.


----------



## PC315 (Mar 24, 2019)

Haha thanks! Originally I was wondering about longevity. But if it's sticky from the start, why bother


----------



## tomsch (Aug 30, 2019)

I have a 12" that I picked up just to try out. Not the best at non-stick but it does seem to be durable with reasonable heat distribution. I've used it to braise in the oven and so far no warping. I tend to use vintage cast iron quite a bit and this is decent alternative. The best skillet out there for the price? Probably not but it does seem to be durable after 4 months.


----------



## Michi (Aug 31, 2019)

I have a Tefal Jamie Oliver non-stick pan:



That one has been going strong for about four years now, and is not showing any signs of wearing out, despite almost daily use. It's heavy, retains heat well, and was expensive (about USD 180).

The other one is an Ikea 365+ non-stick pan (smaller size):


It's light, so won't distribute heat as well. It doesn't matter for me though because, on a ceramic hob, I get even heat delivery automatically. On a gas hob, that pan would probably get hot spots. The pan is a little over a year old now, and also shows no signs of wear. And it cost all of USD 20.

In terms of performance, both pans work equally well; neither has any issues with sticking. The Jamie Oliver one has higher heat capacity, yes. But it makes me wonder whether that was worth paying five to seven times as much for it as for the Ikea one…


----------



## ptolemy (Sep 1, 2019)

I have tried dozens of non-stick pans.. from berndes 4mm cast aluminum to debuyer 5mm to t-fal $20 ones. In the end, I think they are all similar enough as long as it's non-stick stuff, not the ceramic.

Why are they similar enough? It's because I am not talking about ceramic or anodized, but strictly the teflon non-stick. Are there better made pans? Yes, or better at heat retaining? Yes, but in the end, $80-200 is not worth it imo, than 4 of the brand new 12" t-fal ones, which you can replace every 2 years and same investment will last you 8+ years. Obviously ,if you get all-clad, it comes with a lifetime warranty, you can always replace it for me, sure... but it's a hassle and take s3-4 weeks to get it back.

Are thee exceptions? Yes, some brands have a specific pan or pot that you want non-stop but can't get it that size/shape from others... then obv, cost is worth it. I recently picked up non-stil 7.5qt macy's wok for $15. Not because I will ever stir fry in that useless piece of crap, but for my specific use, it's perfect. I use it for 2 main jobs: boil dumplings and cook pasta or rice. I then drain in and put it back in same pan. It's very think and non-stick and with 1 table spoon of oil it makes nice browned rice or pasta. I put my cold sauce on top, put lid and 5-10 min later, I have fully cook meal in 1 pot that's easy to clean.

I have 4 cast iron pans and few carbon steel and several SS. All are good and have place in the kitchen for a different job. But, if my friends or family cooks, I hand them the cheapest nonstick, unless I KNOW that person knows what they are doing..


----------



## tomsch (Dec 26, 2019)

Just a quick update on my 12" Hexclad. It has seen quite a bit of used that has included use of a metal spatula, put in the oven for brazing, many eggs, and it is handing in there. No marks at all and it is actually more non-stick than when new and remains very easy to clean up. Fried eggs take just a gentle nudge and they slide around the pan. Overall I'm pretty impressed and it has put my Calphalon non-sticks at the bottom of the cabinet. These days I do tend to use my vintage Griswolds or beater stainless more but when I'm doing non-stick the Hexclad is my go to.


----------

